# Aging accidental boarder needs board advice



## ARSENALFAN

I know your question is about boards, but just wanted to drop you a line and throw some positive vibes your way. I am 40 and just got back into the game. I think I am going to start a thread to encourage snowboarders over 40 to keep in shape, keep riding and see how old we can get on the hill. I hope to be out there until 80 at least, god willing


----------



## Bones

I can't claim to know a lot about women's boards as I haven't shopped around for a while. So I'll defer to the more knowledgeable. 

First off, Shayboarder.com seems to know their stuff especially when it comes to women's gear.

Names/brands that I have heard good things about or have friends that ride/like

Never Summer Lotus or Infinity
Roxy Eminence
Gnu B-Street


----------



## tdn

I was going to recommend shayboarder.com as well. I don't know much about male decks, never mind female decks. I see more and more mature  boarders every season and it's refreshing.


----------



## Lamps

Deeplyfelt said:


> Hmm. Accidental boarder? At 53 I went to our local hill, Whitewater, with my hubby and kids planning to rent a board, try it, probably hate it and then head indoors to drink beer. Which is what happened when I tried skiing years earlier! But once I got out there in the bunny hill I fell (literally of course) in love. Unfortunately that first season I tore the meniscus in my right knee in week 4. (Getting off the lift to my chagrin)
> 
> After an operation to fix that I started my second season with a second hand 144 Option board, 24/7 bindings and Ride single boa boots. The boots were the best fit I could find but still had a small amount of heel lift. Learning went slowly that winter. I became fairly competent at getting off the lift and used only green runs.
> 
> Last year I kept the board and boots but exchanged the bindings for Burton stilettos. Made an enormous improvement in my board control. Advanced from greens to some blues and began using the scary lift on the summit side by the end of the season.
> 
> I am beyond stoked for this season. I just got a new pair of Ride double boa boots with NO heel lift which I hope will make the same kind of tweak in my board control as the bindings did.
> 
> Now I'm considering a new board too. The Option has beautiful graphics - a goddess no less - but she's a bit catchy and beginning to delaminate a bit.
> 
> I am 5'2" & weigh under 110 lbs. I would describe myself as a 'slow' boarder who likes groomers with some powder on top best. I rarely venture far off the groomers. My elderly knees hate moggles and I don't jump. Not exciting to most of you I know but I love it. I want to do this for as long as I can. My next goal is to feel confident on green runs and mabe make it to riding the Glory Chair by season's end.
> 
> So, my new council, what suggestions do you have for me about boards?
> Blessings & Good Cheer
> Helen


My wife rides a burton feather, very friendly, catch free board, probably a good match for the stilettos, and one of the most popular beginner boards.


----------



## aubzobot

I have know knowledge of womens boards, but when i bought one for my sis, the guys at the shop recommended the feather and she really enjoys it. thats my tid bit of information. hope it helps


----------



## Donutz

Speaking of lilfoot (which admittedly we weren't), has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## Deeplyfelt

I should have mentioned the boot size which is a 6. I've been looking at the feather and also the feel good from Burton. I've also been reading copious numbs of reviews at thegoodride.com. The battalion distortia seems like a possibility. Seems like the more I read the more confused I be. 
B&GC
Helen


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Welcome, also 53 and heading for my 10th season. A 144 is a good size and would encourage you to go for an intermediate to advance board since you are an advancing skill wise and want performance responsive board. Do not get a beginner board like the feather, you want some thing that is perhaps be beyond your current level so that you can ride in to it. I'm a fan of c2btx design. a good compromise between camber and rocker...something like a gnu b-nice. Btw with small feet pay attention to the board width...you'll want something on the narrower side and medium flex to med stiff flex.


----------



## Bones

Whatever you decide, could you post up your impressions, thoughts, etc.?

I've got at least 6 different female friends who are in the same boat as you. Either they've progressed beyond a beginner board or they started on a second hand board and want something better. If they wanted men's boards, then I'd have more facts, opinions and reviews to point them to, but info on women's boards is scarce at best.


----------



## Deeplyfelt

Well there are lots of reviews of women's boards at The Good Ride so many in fact that I am mega confused.


----------



## lucky13

I have 3 younger sisters, all progressing through different stages in the beginner to intermediate range..

I put together setups for all 3 of them. Two of them are on Burton bindings (Customs and Stilettos), paired with Ride boards (Compact and Canvas).

I think that Ride's Lowrize rocker is a great profile for beginner to intermediate riders. Flat between the feet with a pretty mellow rocker from contact points to tip/tail.

Also, this deal that evo has on the Canvas is hard to pass up..
Ride Canvas Rocker Snowboard - Women's 2011 | evo outlet


----------



## Noreaster

My suggestion is to forget Gnu, for now. While their boards are generally very good and draw stellar reviews I find that beginner women riders struggle a bit with Magne-Traction and find it hooky at speed. Gnu boards are also pretty wide and with your foot size you'll find them a bit harder to control. I would also stay away from anything rocker-shaped especially if groomers is what you have in mind. Stick with rocker/camber profile. It is stable, doesn't catch easily and gives you good pop to enjoy your rides. You also don't want anything super-flexible or super-stiff for all-mountain riding. A flex of 3.5-4 should do. 

All this being said, I'd recommend a Burton Feelgood Flying V, Burton Lip-Stick or NS Lotus. I think you should stay in 145cm range but I wouldn't go lower than 145cm, because once you gain enough confidence (and speed) you'll find yourself washing out of turns with short board. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## davidj

*Senior Pass*



ARSENALFAN said:


> I know your question is about boards, but just wanted to drop you a line and throw some positive vibes your way. I am 40 and just got back into the game. I think I am going to start a thread to encourage snowboarders over 40 to keep in shape, keep riding and see how old we can get on the hill. I hope to be out there until 80 at least, god willing


Wolf Creek in Colorado allows people 81 and older to ride for free. I'm hoping to be able to do just that .

80... the new 60!


----------



## Lamps

Deeplyfelt said:


> I should have mentioned the boot size which is a 6. I've been looking at the feather and also the feel good from Burton. I've also been reading copious numbs of reviews at thegoodride.com. The battalion distortia seems like a possibility. Seems like the more I read the more confused I be.
> B&GC
> Helen


My wife's second board, which she got at end of season last year is the feelgood camber. She rode it for a few runs on two different days and put it in the closet till probably mid season of this year, it's quite a bit trickier to ride than the feather, so she is going to get more time on the feather first. Last year was her first year and she did about 25 days, she's going moderate to medium speed down blues depending on the slope, can generally link turns. 

Look for a demo day if you can as well, it's a great way to compare.


----------



## sb60

I strongly recommend the Never Summer Infinity. The rocker camber makes it harder to catch an edge, easier to turn and carve. I started out riding a burton feelgood with regular camber and switched to the infinity after a demo a few years ago. It is a very responsive board but not too soft to ride all over the mountain. It gave me a lot of confidence and really helped my riding. On the mountain I've let 4 women (three friends and a woman I met on the lift) try the board and all of them bought it and love it. 

It's good you got boots that fit and bindings that work. Makes a big difference.


----------



## firstx1017

Hello there, I'm another "older" learner here! Learned to snowboard at 50 - I'm 52 now and I've gone thru many boards in my learning process. This will be my 3rd season. I started on a camber board to see if I would like snowboarding as skiing was beginning to take a toll on my knees. After I decided I would continue on this I got a 5% flat rocker board. I progressed a lot and rarely caught any edges, but the thing was scary as heck on ice - which is what we have here in SoCal. 

I then bought the Roxy Ollie Pop with the C2BTX magnatraction and I tried it in 2 different sizes and I just never felt confortable on it. I tried those boards my whole second season and at the end of the season I wanted to try a directional board as I only ride groomers and am a slow rider also. I bought a Rossignol Diva Magtek 2011 (green) board and OMG the first time on it I was in LOVE! I always had problems on my toeside turns and this just made me turn sooooo easy! I only rode it one weekend (mountain closed after that) and felt I progressed more than the whole year on the Roxy Ollie Pop. But then I wondered if I might do better on a larger board as I was at the top of the weight for that size. So, I ordered the next size up in the 2012 model (fuschia/pink - not happy with the color) and will try that this season in about 2 weeks. I'm going to take both boards with me so I can ride them both and see which I think is the best size. 

The Roxy Ollie Pop had rocker between the feet, camber under foot and rocker at the tops. The new Rossignol Diva has camber between the feet and rocker at the tips. Not sure why I love this one better but the camber between the feet makes me think this is why. I can't wait to get back on this board! 

Let us know what you decide and have tried. Both boards have magnatraction, but I just really felt like the Diva did well for what I use it for. I snowboard every weekend so I have had my time on these boards....

Wish you lived out here - my hubby and I can't find anyone our age to board with - they all have bad backs or knees or some ailment to prevent them from coming with us. We have no active friends!!! We need new ones!!!


----------



## Donutz

firstx1017 said:


> Wish you lived out here - my hubby and I can't find anyone our age to board with - they all have bad backs or knees or some ailment to prevent them from coming with us. We have no active friends!!! We need new ones!!!


Holy crap isn't that the truth! Most of my friends are getting _out_ of active sports -- learning to live through their kids instead, I think. But it's when you're getting older that you have to start paying attention to staying active.


----------



## firstx1017

So true Donutz! At this age you need to KEEP active to keep loosened up and mobile - otherwise everything "stiffen's up" - and not in a good way!!! lol!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

come on up, there are retired locals 60's-70's they come up hit the goods m-f in the am and then do lunch back at home or at the lodge. 50's are great the kids on their own, I can now drink a beer and they drive me back home:thumbsup:


----------



## firstx1017

Rossignol Diva Magtek Snowboard - Women's 2012 | evo outlet


----------



## Deeplyfelt

> Hello there, I'm another "older" learner here! I decided I would continue on this I got a 5% flat rocker board. I progressed a lot and rarely caught any edges, but the thing was scary as heck on ice - which is what we have here in SoCal.


So glad to hear from you! I consider this my 3rd season too - that first one only lasted long enough for me to coach the bug! I have a pass for Whitewater, known for it's extensive powder. I'm only 20 minutes from the lift so if I get up there and it's icey or snow cement I head home. I guess I'm on the slopes about 3-5 days a week though not necessarily for the full day each time.

Based on this I will rule the Ollie pop out. Thanks for that - narrowing the field helps. I'll have a look at the rossignol diva for sure. Toe side turns have always been my nemesis but I thought it was my fear. Could be it's also my board?



> wanted to try a directional board as I only ride groomers and am a slow rider also. Wish you lived out here - my hubby and I can't find anyone our age to board with - they all have bad backs or knees or some ailment to prevent them from coming with us. We have no active friends!!! We need new ones!!!


C'mon up up to Canada for a visit. The hill opens dec 1 weather permitting and it promises to be a huge poder season again this year!

Blessings & Good Cheer
Helen


----------



## firstx1017

Helen, just to clarify, the Ollie Pop was not the 5% flat rocker board. It was a Sims Board - similar to the Rome Low Rize Rocker board and it had no mangatraction. The Ollie Pop is rocker between the feet, camber under feet and rocker back at the tips and has magnatraction. The Rossignol Diva is camber between and under the feet, rocker at the tips and has magnatraction.

Let us know what you finally decide and review it on here for us!!

Vicki


----------



## Deeplyfelt

So I've chosen the gnu b nice. Rocker camber rocker with scalloped edges. Eco friendly wood inside. Graphics are meh, but I'm not meant to care about that right? Good reviews. Hubby and son both think it's a good choice. Price point midrange. First weekend is not until Dec 1 unless Ullr & Klionê get busy! Down payment today. Full fitting and set upon Tuesday. C'mon ye gods where is my snow?


----------



## firstx1017

You'll have to let me know how you like the B-Nice as it is Rocker between your feet with a nearly flat profile from outside the bindings to tip and tail. I've had the Rocker between the feet and I found I preferred the camber between the feet for my riding groomers blues and blacks. Getting off the chairlift was always tricky even after riding that board for a year - really squirrely. Crossing my fingers you like it and not many falls!!!


----------



## Deeplyfelt

Awh don't scare me!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Deeplyfelt said:


> So I've chosen the gnu b nice. Rocker camber rocker with scalloped edges. Eco friendly wood inside. Graphics are meh, but I'm not meant to care about that right? Good reviews. Hubby and son both think it's a good choice. Price point midrange. First weekend is not until Dec 1 unless Ullr & Klionê get busy! Down payment today. Full fitting and set upon Tuesday. C'mon ye gods where is my snow?


:thumbsup: I had a old 155 cambered btx b-nice...cause of my hellish small feet; anyway loved that thing til I stupidly snapped the tail...it was a very fun board, could bomb, had good pop and could rail carves. I've been on a hunt for another old cambered b-nice in a 155.

fwiw if any board feels squirrely either cruising, bombing or getting off the lift; just shift your hips sideways toward the nose to slightly weight the nose...the squirreliness is because your weighting the tail more than the nose.


----------



## Deeplyfelt

*My Gnu B (very) Nice!*



Bones said:


> Whatever you decide, could you post up your impressions, thoughts, etc.?


So I'm a happy camper. Whitewater is having a great snow season - over 300 Cm of snowfall in December so far. And did you know we won Powder magazines Snow town throw down? But I digress. 

Some of my problems are just plain gone. This board simply doesn't do catchy for instance. It's longer (148) but it weighs less so its more comfy on the lift. A problem i didn't even know i had until it went away. 

Other problems are now clearly identified as  idjit  operator not equipment. My gnu knows which end of the board is supposed to go downhill. If the rear of the board starts to come around the board itself helps me correct that. Well i say that but now that I'm used to this board that never happens! 

Toe edge turns I can't do now are totally the result of my fears. I barely have to think I should turn now and this board is on its way. When I can't turn is all about me riding my heel edge, looking at the steep and being unable to commit. 

Overall I find this board responsive and cooperative. 









Thanks to you all for your counsel! Have a great winter
Blessings & Good Cheer
Helen


----------

